# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Funny WoW Screenshots

## Viz

Just some screenshots I took while leveling my alts.


The devil has his own helm in this game.





Ouch I've had diarrhea before but never has it been fiery.




i died and was playing around with the camera and saw a bewb  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpyderX

Sweet pictures haha...

----------


## insignia96

This post : n00bish :: its owner : 13 yrs old

or

This post is n00bish and its owner is an undersupervised 13 year old!

----------


## wow4Supplier

LoL...So....Funny...Not....

----------


## naruto100

funny pictures , where did you made the last?

----------

